# Fraud Investigator Salary Inquiry



## jaaroncpc@gmail.com (Jul 22, 2011)

Good Morning Fellow Coders,

Besides being certified with the core certification, I am also an individual with over 10 years of healthcare billing experience.

I was wondering if anyone is familiar with what an average salary would be for a healthcare fraud investigator with experience equivalent to mine?


Please Advise,

John A., CPC


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you credentialed as a CFE (certified fraud examiner)?


----------



## jaaroncpc@gmail.com (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Kelly,

No I'm not. I was actually considering the CPMA Credential, is that the same? Also, wouldn't you agree that if an employer did not require it that if an individual was brought on board that perhaps the employer could pay and sponsor them getting that additional credential?

John A., CPC


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jul 22, 2011)

No, they are different credentials with different aspects of work... CFE is for fraud CPMA is for auditing..  Many employers do not sponsor you to get more credentials. It is often something we have to do on our own and hope our hard work pays off and our employer takes notice with a better compensation package.


----------

